# Jumbo peanut butter jar



## Mike in Ohio (Feb 1, 2005)

Someone posted that they found one of these, but didn't show a pic. Heres mine. On the back its embossed " PACKED BY FRANK TEA & SPICE CO. CINCINNATI, OHIO". On the bottom it has the patent date of June 24, 1930. Its a neat little jar, but my camera doesn't do it justice.


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a similar one. Don't recall where I got it. It appears to be a newer version of yours. On the bottom it is embossed, WRITE FOR JUMBO PEANUT BUTTER RECIPE.


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2005)

theres probably alot of different versions of this jar, mine  is different so i thought id post it, unfortunately it has some chips out of the top ,so i use it to hold pens, yay the ground is thawing cant wait!!!


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2005)

heres the bottom


----------

